# DANG!!!



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZWf0YhFsgA


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy cow!! Who would wanna volunteer to be the fall guy for that kinda training?? They must've used inmates!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The men who take the face bites have balls of steel that would make Chuck Norris nod in approval.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Tihannah They must've used inmates!!


Yeah, if you can clear the dog, you are free to go??? sheesh! This is one of the reasons I didnt want to do protection training, I just cant get past this part of it....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It's Russia. They probably still do it that way.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow. I wouldn't think head biting would be acceptable.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

I can see why, for police services, K-9s should continue to be trained to attack the arm. However, for Personal Protection, wouldn't this be the best training? The next step in the continuum would be a firearm. We all know where that goes.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RedgrapplerI can see why, for police services, K-9s should continue to be trained to attack the arm. However, for Personal Protection, wouldn't this be the best training? The next step in the continuum would be a firearm. We all know where that goes.


Just for accuracy, police trainers train the dog to engage. What we don't do is target any specific area. To say police service K9 are trained to attack the arm is not accurate. 

DFrost


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

engaging the arm in particular is more a schutzhund thing ....


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Tihannah said:


> Holy cow!! Who would wanna volunteer to be the fall guy for that kinda training?? They must've used inmates!!


HAAA! and the hoods cover up the expression of pending doom:rofl: Wondering if the release is taught with a tasty treat....or????


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Joker said:


> YouTube - russian old school training


.. OMG! that looks crazy. Lol.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I think it's great!!!! I would love to see someone breaking into a home or hurting my child and my dog be trained like that!!!! Always thought the arm biting was a bit off. Last dog we had went straight for the jewels.. now THAT will put a man on the ground, but I think dogs SHOULD be versatile.... goal should be to take the person down and keep them there.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a lot of police dogs are also muzzled for part of the training. that way, they learn to use their entire body to take down a suspect


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

DianaM said:


> The men who take the face bites have balls of steel that would make Chuck Norris nod in approval.


 X1000!!!!


Is this normal? Should a police dog attack over the neck/face?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Redgrappler said:


> I can see why, for police services, K-9s should continue to be trained to attack the arm. However, for Personal Protection, wouldn't this be the best training? The next step in the continuum would be a firearm. We all know where that goes.


 
the dogs you saw in the vid are not protection dogs. they are manstoppers.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Russians are crazy.lol


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I can remember when I was doing Sch training in Brooklyn, NY. The trainer there told me once that a difference in how he taught Sch from Police dogs was that he trained (allowed?) the police dogs to bite anywhere while the Sch was trained to only go after the sleeve. Sch was a game while police work was life and death!


----------

